

Making Sense of AngelList #1: Investors - ujeezy
http://soleun.wordpress.com/2013/03/16/making-sense-of-angellist-1-investors/

======
argonaut
Two things to note:

1\. Co-investment is a poor way of measuring a connection between two
investors. Just because you have invested in the same company as another
investor does not indicate you have ever spoken to the other investor. In
fact, the greater # of "connections" you have (companies you invest in), the
less likely it is that you actually play an active role in the company. This
is especially true for investors/funds that invest in hundreds of companies.

2\. Since the data comes from AngelList, the data is particularly skewed
towards 1) angel investors, and 2) people on AngelList. It under-estimates the
influence of people who have networks beyond just angel investing
(Andreessen), and completely leaves out others (Ron Conway).

~~~
randall
David Lee, for all intents, is Ronco on this, I'd wager.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/22/ron-conway-makes-it-
clear-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/22/ron-conway-makes-it-clear-that-
sv-angel-is-david-lees-fund-and-it-might-be-raising-another-400m/)

~~~
argonaut
Sure. I'm well aware of the SV Angel/David Lee/Ron Conway dynamic. But I guess
that also proves my point that the graph is misleading.

------
habosa
Wow I love that investor connection graph, especially the colored/labeled one.
Any way you could release a super-high res version that would let me zoom in
and actually read all of the names?

~~~
soleun
I will create one and share.

~~~
prakster
And for this one too:
<http://soleun.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/brad_holden.png>

~~~
soleun
This is a seadragon export
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5085657/1_investors/angellist_1_inv...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5085657/1_investors/angellist_1_investor.html)

------
omegant
I don't quite get it, what can be seen in those graphs?

